# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Recommended 7E/Ex material settings.

## SenseiDust

The manual edge are in my lab has 3 7E's and 2 7EX. We have a problem with AR jobs twisting in the edgers. I've already upgraded my leap pads and slip stickers. When I checked the individual material settings for each edger, I noticed they varied quite a bit! (I just started in this lab at the end of January.) I was wondering what are the common chuck pressure/lens RPM/motor RPM/feed rate settings people use for AR materials?

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Can you please post a picture of your current settings.

We have a "Mega" Lens type set up to serve as a crib situation for large, thick and excessively decentered lens with and without AR. We use a stock shape which is actually the 58mm round calibration disc. Depending on frame size and blank size, lens is cut (cribbed) to various MBS and stopped just before it goes to bevel cut. Although we are cutting just round, remember to set which eye is being cut as the edger will rotate lens to start rough cycle in appropriate orientation.

 Why do all this? Cutting a round shape reduces the torque on the lens during the rough cycle. Simply cutting a round shape removes excess material in an even rate. Trying to cut to shape with an aggressive feed rate will most certainly cause slippage. Also, use a fresh blade and dedicate it to just cribbing process. Quick change with no need to calibrate. High index noticeably will cut much easier leaving an almost polished look after roughing. This make take extra time but consider the time lost if breakage occurs using the standard methods. 

Chuck =8
Lens RPM =4
Feed Rate =6
Motor RPM 16-18

----------


## OPTICALWARRIOR66

Send a screenshot of that screen with the chuck pressure

----------

